# Paw pad question



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

if its a cream it would be considered a break in pigment which is a major fault in anything other than an apricot and red...but I don't think I've ever seen a judge lift a poodles foot and check the pad XD so I'm sure its good lol

...if it really bothers you, maybe use de nose nos...I'm not sure how effective it would be on a foot pad though


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

If the dog gaits correctly the judge should be able to see it...LOL I like your nose blacking suggestion....I might leave poddle prints everywhere......


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Liafast,

Black, permanent marker works well for nails that are a bit off. If you let it dry well, and are not on a wet surface, I have heard it works on the pads as well. It is not permanent, but it should help.

Paragon


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Could the paws be because his mother is a parti? I saw a dog at a show over the weekend and she looked like a solid color except for the white blaze on her chest that you couldn't see unless you swept her hair with your hand. Her owner showed me the spots on her skin under her stomach. I guess that is normal for them - I've never had a multi, just the solids.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats possible...The mismarks come up in litters that don't have any known partis in the line (The key word being known)I bathed the puppies the other night and they all are cream/white partis...most of their pads are turning black.


----------

